# New Grills for the 7 series



## Superbuytires (Aug 3, 2006)

New Grills from LEXANI for 750
Please let me know if you guys are interested. Also posted some new wheels from Asanti.







​


----------



## Superbuytires (Aug 3, 2006)

*07 Escalade Grill*

Also if any of you guys have 07 Escalades, here is a kit for that.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Just out of curiosity what does a body kit for a E65 BMW cost from you guys?


----------

